# New marines?



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to Games Workshop today and I overheard the Manager talking to someone on the phone about him getting a sneak peek into some new Marine models. I asked him about it and he said theyre redoing most of the models.

HOW AWESOME IS THAT?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Money-grabbing bastards. THeres fuck all wrong wi the marine models they have. Fire in a sprue wi all heavy and special weapon options and they be fine. Games fuckin Workshop.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. they are scabs but if the marine models are already this good and they're improving them.......

AWESOMENESS


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Fair enough, but theres been stuff they tried to improve and made them awful. The current raptors as an example, I think are no where near as cool as the old ones. There supposed to be doing new Chaos marines to, but looking at the preview models in the latest WD, they only got additional spiky bits, but GW will punt the price up no doubt. All hail the mighty Green back!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, theyre redoing Chaos like they did with Eldar. New codex and everything. I'm a regular at GW, i know things. lol.  

Next marines theyre redoing are the Space Wolves and I can't wait till they get the Blood Angels stuff out. Free Death Company. WOO :mrgreen:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Cant wait for the Wolves. But, the way they been shafting other chapters, makes me a little aprehensive(sp). If they give Wolves combat squads, then I will no longer be using them. I will make my own chapter, and give them wolf type traits.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. I MADE UP A NEW CHAPTER!!! It's Called OLD Space wolves.

*cough cough.* *Scattered Applause*



Joking :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Redoing the range? I swear one of these days all the Space Marine players will be found in ditchs dead after being crushed with the multitude of new stuff they get which has been thrown on them by the few people that don't play marines.

Heres a novel idea GW how about you release something other than a man wearing a tin can for a change?

In case you didn't get that - I'm not pleased.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Now I'm seeing the bad side of that.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol the death threats and anger directed towards SM players but those who don't because we have been shafted yet again?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

lol. The fact they don't release anything but Imperium stuff.

When was the last time they did Necrons?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

When they released the book back in about 2003


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I was telling the truth.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I know


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So despite the fact that I probably don't actually want to know the answer - any specifics on what is actually being redone - I've seen new heroes.

Any idea on dates because it doesn't say anything on the leaked release schedule.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

nah, all I've heard was that they're redoing them

Sorry.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah well heres hoping the truck carrying them bursts into flames.

Now wheres my can of petrol?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Hahaha. Good luck with that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Who needs luck when you have petty vengence?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!

OH! You changed your avatar back. Good. That was my way of identifying you. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea I wanted a change but then found out that every time I posted I kept on wondering where I had gone so its back to the good old Space Clown.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. Harlies are awesome


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

From what I've seen they are redoingVeteran Sgt.s and other Misc models for apocalypse. I doubt it's teh entire range though. Wraithlord should know if anyone does.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, this is a rumours thread, so off to general 40k with you!

*Moved to general 40k

cccp_one*


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

they aren't redoing loyalist marine plastics. Theyre doing a new metal vet set and a new metal 'chapter command' set, with the lesser known members, commander of the fleet etc.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> they aren't redoing loyalist marine plastics. Theyre doing a new metal vet set and a new metal 'chapter command' set, with the lesser known members, commander of the fleet etc.


Thats going to be interesting both from a gaming pov and a modelling one. One thing though isn't the Master of the Fleet a Company Captain most of the time?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

from what i've heard each one has special rules in the main Apocalypse book.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Heres a novel idea GW how about you release something other than a man wearing a tin can for a change?


*teenage girl voice*

It's CERAMITE, duuuuh!

*end voice*

lolz. As a Marine player, I love the new minis, but I understand the frustrations of the Dark Eldar players, whose models are still in old boxes and are 80% lead and Chinese Wheat Gluten...like my Orks. But now that the greenies are getting a revamp, all my armies will have been upgraded! YAY!

-Dirge


----------



## The Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

I reckon that they should just put the prices down. Everythings a rip off. The annoying thing is they can do it because there's no competition :evil:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

They ship all this stuff from Citadel in the UK, remember. Also, GW knows nobody else sells this stuff, so they have a captive audience. 

A rich captive audience. What this means is the game will eventually get too expensive, and everyone will stop buying. At this point, Space Marine boxes will be 5$, and everyone will return.

-Dirge


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

The Scarecrow said:


> I reckon that they should just put the prices down. Everythings a rip off. The annoying thing is they can do it because there's no competition :evil:


Warmachine and Star Ship Troopers are both giving GW a run for it's money. Just depends on where in the world you are. Plenty of people in the States are giving up 40k because it's getting geared for the kiddies and picking up Warmachine.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I got more intel on this.

Every four years they release a new edition and Rulebook. 4 years ago, the rulebook came out. Then Came Macragge. Followed by Mines of Moria. Then Skull pass came running up. Beginning of this following year, they are gonna give us a new rulebook. Well something else should come with that, right? What does 40k mean to all the new people? MARINES!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bloodhound said:


> HOW AWESOME IS THAT?


not very awesome at all, GW is already marines marines marines.....SCREW MARINES, GIVE ME AN ARMY WORTH COLLECTING!!!!:angry:

God GW really know how to P people off, oh well, once my Elves are done and orks are done, GW will probably never see another penny of my money, especially if the price rise rumors are true


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually, I'm very pleased with this. Since Marines are already that good, becoming better.......


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesh. More toys for my mighty forces to smite thine enemies with.

Like the Holy Orbs.

Er. Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch. (God, I love the DA Codex!)

-Dirge


----------



## CGall10 (Nov 4, 2007)

the new chaos models are really cool but I don't think they are going to redo the space marine modles because they just redid them not that long ago the only modle that I here has changed is the Vindicator


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Not the normal Tactical Marines. They're fine as is. I mean the whole marine thing. They're gonna redo the codex. It needs an update. Maybe some Character models.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

From the troll I know at Lenton, the Marine Codex Redux is next year (by/during summer) along with a Thawk in plastic. Necs are also being done though I don't know pub date. There are also rumors that a 5th ed of the rule is coming, though that is unsubstantiated by other sources


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

C'moooooooonnn, EVERY ONE LLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEEESSSSSSSSS MARINES!!!!!! Right?
If not than YOU SHALL BE CRUSHED BY THE EMPORERS FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

uhh. Did I just see the words Plastic Thunder Hawk? *faint*



And yeah, 5th ed is coming out along with the marines cause it's been 4 years now. That's the average wait time till new rulebook come out


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this an old post or they actully doing new marine models?


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

looks like an old thread, the nodels where the vets and the masters of the chapter models that where released for apoc.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I started this about 2-3 months ago I think.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

don't insult the marines :fuck: 

and did you say a PLASTIC THAWK?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Brother Shrike said:


> don't insult the marines :fuck:
> 
> and did you say a PLASTIC THAWK?


Yes, and it has been supported from several solid resources


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

please post those sources.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

If it is true about the thawk, my Chaplain is going to be soo much better off


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Bah, the Emperors Finest fear my AP3 bolters of doom.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Bah, the Emperors Finest fear my AP3 bolters of doom.


pah, I used to, till I played them... :biggrin:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I will buy a T-Hawk as long as it is $200 or less.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Did someone say 5th edition rulebook?!?! I really dont want that. just got good at 4th edition.Im a marine player but since i play DA i dont have to worry just got updated.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. It's been 4 years now. Sometime next year, BOOM a new ed.

Thunderhawks are NOT gonna cost under 200bucks.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Yeah, new rulebook. Yet fuckin Wolves and DE not even got a fuckin updated Codex for the current rules. Pile o shite. Bring the armies upto date, then do new fuckin rules, for fuck sake.:angry::angry::angry:angry::angry::ireful2:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*edit* *sigh*, I missed something like three pages' worth of posts again...

The thing a lot of people don't realize about Games Workshop is that the prices really ultimately aren't that outrageous. They seem like it at the cash register, but here's the breakdown.

They pay for staff costs, development costs, White Dwarf (which is sold on a loss), mold maintainence (and that's really bloody expensive), petroleum and other material cost which is higher than one might guess, and that silent price hiker known as shipping. UK copyright laws make international releases for GW products costly as well. 

Games Workshop may not want to admit it, but there IS competition. Our beloved hobby sprung from D&D, and I still use citadel models in my D&D games rather than Wizard's pre-painted D&D range or Reaper, for the most part. A box of skeletons gives you enough skeletons for D&D for 35.00. Reaper's equivalent would be close to 75.00 USD. Games Workshop may promote their game first, but they're not stupid, and they know that people use the models for other things. Reaper, Wizards/Wizkids/other pre-painted mini games, Privateer Press, and independent sculptors are all very real competition. 



Back on topic-- I picked up the new Veteran box, and I have to say, I really like the sculpts. The pictures on GW's site really don't do them justice. I wish they'd make a left arm for the lightning claw that's in the box, because the gigantic talons are gorgeous-- it's the same claw as what Sicarius has. I think it's also kind of cool that they still have the "Mk. I" Veteran box available still so you can have a company's worth of veteran sergeants, or have a squad of veterans with no duplicate models. If they'd release plastics that had the level of regalia on their armor that the veterans do, I'd be a happy gamer.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Pah. I just picked up a couple of DA Veterans. I like the cloaks. Although I did bitz order the two new Veterans with the Plasma Pistols. 

-Dirge


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate metal models cause I can't customize the poses as much as I like, but the new sculpts are in awesome poses already, those artists at GW are significantly improving with every release lately, and that is my professional opinion.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, They really outdone themselves with the masters of the chapter. I just adore those models.


----------

